# mustard oil?



## soapsydaisy (May 2, 2013)

I picked up some mustard oil at the supermercado today. It is approved for cooking. Does (has) anyone used mustard oil in their soap? I Googled it but didn't really find out too much one way or another about if it is safe. For every article I found that said it was good in soap for acne, I found a different one saying it is an irritant. I only spent $4 on a little bottle so if I can't use it I won't be upset.


----------



## Ruthie (May 3, 2013)

Interesting.  It is supposed to be high in conditioning properties.  I think it would be worth a try!


----------



## lsg (May 3, 2013)

I would think mustard oil would be hot like hot peppers.


----------



## Lotus (May 3, 2013)

That's what I was thinking, isg. 

This post made me wonder if it would be worth it to put truffle oil in soap. Definitely would not be a cheap bar.


----------



## soapsydaisy (May 3, 2013)

I will give it a try in my 2 lb. mold. I will keep you posted on how it goes.


----------



## Sauboon (May 3, 2013)

Mustard oil makes a lovely soap. Takes a longer
time to reach trace though. Skin softening properties.


----------



## nframe (Aug 15, 2013)

soapsydaisy said:


> I will give it a try in my 2 lb. mold. I will keep you posted on how it goes.



Hello,

I bought some mustard oil yesterday but cannot find much information on it.  Did you ever try to make your soap using it?  What are the results?


----------



## Robert (Aug 15, 2013)

soapsydaisy said:


> For every article I found that said it was good in soap for acne, I found a different one saying it is an irritant.


Both statements may be correct, at least for certain values of "good".  Benzoyl peroxide and salicylic acid are in common use in acne products, and they too are irritants.


----------



## savonierre (Aug 15, 2013)

Is the oil spicy on the tongue? If so it could irritate certain parts of the anatomy.


----------



## Sauboon (Aug 16, 2013)

I've made soap with mustard oil. It makes a smooth moisturizing bar.  However it takes a longer time for the soap to reach trace. Longer than usual. I would also recommend not to use a large percentage of mustard oil because the soap bar may end up being too soft. For example, I made 20 ounces of soap and 4 ounces of that batch was mustard oil. Hope this info helped.


----------



## Evasofia (Mar 20, 2014)

I am interested to hear how the soap turned out that was made from mustard oil. How many percent of the oils used was mustard oil? 
 Thanks!


----------



## MzMolly65 (Mar 20, 2014)

The info I found all suggested that mustard oil should not be consumed but some people still consume it and that it was good for hair because it stimulates blood flow to the scalp.

Locals in my area apply the oil directly to the scalp and say it "tingles" .. (I think more like burns but I haven't tried it yet for myself)

I bought some to use in a shampoo recipe and I've seen a recipe that includes mustard oil in a hair mud/mask on the internet.


----------



## DeeAnna (Mar 20, 2014)

Molly -- Doesn't that beldi soap tutorial you and I have been discussing call for mustard oil?


----------



## MzMolly65 (Mar 20, 2014)

DeeAnna said:


> Molly -- Doesn't that beldi soap tutorial you and I have been discussing call for mustard oil?



That's the shampoo recipe I was referring to in my previous post.  The recipe poster calls it honey Beldi for hair.  I think Pilar might disagree with the title but I don't know what else to call it.

http://wikitalks.com/2013/06/honey-beldi-hair/

The only reason I learned about mustard oil was because I was hoping I could take it out of that recipe so I would have to buy any, LOL!  Turns out it's the important oil in there so I decided to bite the bullet and buy some.


----------



## Ellacho (Mar 20, 2014)

Sauboon said:


> Mustard oil makes a lovely soap. Takes a longer
> time to reach trace though. Skin softening properties.



Interesting! Have you made soap with the mustard oil? Two weeks ago, I also bought a bottle of mustard oil from an Indian grocery for the first time.  I had never tasted or made soap with it before.  They told me it's good for hair...so I am thinking about making a batch of shampoo bar with it . 
What do you think?


----------



## Sauboon (Mar 21, 2014)

Evasofia said:


> I am interested to hear how the soap turned out that was made from mustard oil. How many percent of the oils used was mustard oil?
> Thanks!



The soap came out really nice. It was really moisturizing. 
Once again, I only used 4oz for a 20oz batch of soap. 
That was enough oil. Plus with only using 4oz it took
Long to reach trace. Hope this helps


----------



## minaldoshi (Feb 7, 2016)

*Using mustard oil in soap*

hello all,

I made a soap with 45% CO, 30% mustard oil, 10% OO Pomace and 15% Sesame oil. SF discount 30%. It took long to trace and was quite liquid when I poured. Had to leave it in the molds for 48 hours before I could remove the bars. They are still soft for cutting. I wanted the bars to gell and so covered them for the entire time. They were bright yellow when poured, now greenish. Still smell pungent but I used Ylang Ylang EO to cover for the smell. Testing with a small sample bar shows it bubbles well and is creamy. Moisturized skin, as in the skin remained supple after repeated washes. 

In India, across population groups, mustard oil is used for massages and for skin application instead of moisturizers for its nourishing and other properties. Many people accept the benefits but avoid using the oil for its very strong, unpleasant smell. Mixing it in a soap seems to be a good idea to have people accept this oil.

Many people use it during winters to improve blood circulation and generate body heat. At the same time, this oil is considered hot, both for topical application and for consumption. Therefore, one may have to conduct a patch test before deciding to use.


----------



## Sauboon (Feb 8, 2016)

*Mustard oil*

From my experience, a small percentage of your soap should contain mustard oil. If not, like you said the soap can end up being too soft. Although mustard oil makes a really moisturizing bar it should be used in large quantities.


----------



## minaldoshi (Feb 15, 2016)

Thanks for your comments and encouragement. I do agree the % of mustard oil has to be less, may be one- fifth of the total oils as you suggested in an earlier post.


----------



## SoapBroseph (Feb 15, 2016)

I have a friend who swears by mustard oil's medicinal properties to heal acne.  Her face has cleared up significantly.


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 15, 2016)

You have a very high amount of liquid oils as well as a very high SF so it will remain soft for quite some time.  Also, you really don't know what properties remain in the soap after saponification from the oil.   

I've not used it but I don't use anything fancy in my soaps.  I prefer to save those for leave on products.


----------



## waseem75 (Jul 29, 2022)

soapsydaisy said:


> I picked up some mustard oil at the supermercado today. It is approved for cooking. Does (has) anyone used mustard oil in their soap? I Googled it but didn't really find out too much one way or another about if it is safe. For every article I found that said it was good in soap for acne, I found a different one saying it is an irritant. I only spent $4 on a little bottle so if I can't use it I won't be upset.


Hi,

I am quite new to Saopmaking and made as many as only 5 batches successfully.
I used Mustard oil in one of my batches in combination with Sunflower oil, coconut oil, castor oil and cotton seed oil, here are my findings:

1. It took time more than usual in saponification.
2. Curing also took a bit more time.
3. Have strong smell but not too unpleasant
4. Bars made are quite harder and have less lather.
5. Bars became beautifully yellow in color.
6. Proven excellent treat for my hairs as well.
7. Conditioning for skin.
Overall I was satisfied with the result, except the lather


----------



## AliOop (Jul 29, 2022)

Welcome @waseem75 , and thank you for sharing your experiences.


----------

